# The Double Critter Nation



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Wednesday I got the DCN. I thought I would post my thoughts on it.

Firstly, unboxing it. I didn't think this through and lo-and-behold you need scissors. I just moved in and hadn't unpacked, so I didn't have them. A little upsetting -- scissors are tools :/
The way it was packed had some of the pieces stuck awfully together.
Some pieces were bent out of place. It isn't worth my time or the high postal fee to send it back, so I pushed them back in place. The item was new and this was disheartening. Some bent pieces come into play later on...

Next, the set up. After the Feisty Ferret, my boyfriend refused to do this one. Insomnia struck so around 7am I started building it. It took me, an overweight girl at 5'5'', an hour and a half to do it. Going to say not difficult since it was just me and that isn't long. That includes unpacking, and putting everything in for rats.
Directions: simple enough to follow. Give good advice. Somehow, I have two support tubes that were not used and I cannot find where they were supposed to be used. A bit upset at that.
The actual setting up: Don't f-up. You literally have to slam pieces in with pressure, but I didn't have a hammer so used a measuring tape. Due to this, if you need to disassemble anything (like if you aren't wearing your glasses and skipped a step...) it is bloody beyond difficult. Now, if you are short get a chair ready. I struggled with the roof in particular because it is too big and heavy and too tall.

The put-together: I don't enjoy the ramps being bent. It upsets my OCD. Furthermore, the shelves do not sit perfectly level due to the design. Does not appear related to the bent pieces. Also do not like the pan design, I didn't know they litterally just sit there.
HOWEVER. It feels sturdy enough. It wheels easily enough. The doors open fully and do not swing shut. It holds 9 rats currently and I feel that there is more than sufficient space for them.

Pardon the emptiness and askew picture: http://i.imgur.com/dNYqadV.jpg Hammock sents forthcoming from thelittleredladybug and toys through drsfosterandsmith. Also missing the wheel and a few toys that got packed in a strange place.


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

I also had trouble setting it up (just the single unit), but overall I'd say it was worth it. I used to have the rat manor, but I like the CN about a million times more. My shelf was a bit bent but it's flattened out over time. I hope you like it even though it sucks to put together!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I like it better than the FF already. This is a bit silly, but I like it best because the rats aren't used to both doors opening so they don't all leap out to play at their own invitation because I can open any door. I also think I can fit in the cage, which means reaching in for anything is a breeze.


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

I built my single CN when a friend of mine was over. I was pretty lucky to have two men (friend and boyfriend) to do the whacking in of all the tough bits for me! We definitely used a hammer. That is what all of the negative reviews say about it though...the setup is a nightmare!

Hope you enjoy yours!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Haha yeah, I needed a rubber mallet too. I dread ever having to take it apart, but I just love the cage so much.


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

It's a little hard to explain what happened, but while I was setting mine up I left a part that wasn't so secure just kinda sit there while I went to go get another part and when I came back it slipped off and fell on my bare foot. If I didn't have such a high pain tolerance I honestly would have been crying and screaming like a baby, it HURT lol. Insanely heavy. Left a big blue bruise that's just now starting to fade. Lesson learned! They are really great cages but the setup can be very difficult, but I guess the sturdiness of it needs to come with a price.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I found where the support tube goes or rather my boyfriend did. They went on the bottom of the cage where the stand meets the floor. Haha. Hoping for the best. 

I also am noticing bruises and cuts cropping up from these adventures -- I have a high pain tolerance especially when busy and am slow for injuries to show ( like cuts have to stretch open). Sigh. 

Worse, the rats have decided the tallest part is their favorite. I'm starting to think rats are like cats, either burrowers or climbers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KelseyShea (Jan 20, 2013)

Ever since you wrote about the support tube, I am staring at my DCN, and for the life of me can't find it. I must have skipped that too.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It would be in the center of the top bar on the stand, in tht inch gap. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Is that what that is? When I'd pay mine together, I thought that that but should have gone on the back so the tray could be pushed under the bars if desired, and the bar in the middle would mean that it wouldn't get pushed out the other side...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

I've noticed the ramps in the DCN are always curved, so that may not be 'bent' as much as how they're just designed.


----------



## Baru (Oct 2, 2013)

This sounds a lot like my experience setting up my FN. I had to do it all myself in the middle of the night, which was a task but not so bad. I definitely had to pull out the rubber mallet! I also had the support tubes left over and had that moment of panic about where they were supposed to go. I re-read the directions a few times and I still don't know, so I tucked them away just in case. I didn't notice until I went to put on my fleece liners the next day that the bottom wire rack of the cage had slid out of it's holes in the center, I assume while I was struggling to put it together, so now it's uneven! I dread the idea of having to pull this entire thing apart to fix it... good thing my girls are not the sort to dig around trying to get beneath the bottom pan. Maybe next time I can get the boyfriend and roomie to help. 

I noticed that about the ladders right away too. In fact, I think all of your comments are spot on to what I felt or noticed. I actually HAD to bend the ladder leading to the top unit straight because it was too bent to hook properly in it's "closed" position. 

But it's definitely a great cage. Sturdy, easy to clean and so much room! Even for just a pair (eventually to be 4.) I'm still trying to fill all that space. Definitely need to get over my weird OCD about cluttered spaces- cluttered is rather good for rattie homes! I do wish they had sent me the proper cage (I actually ordered the CN. Sending it back was not worth it, so I modded instead. In retrospect, maybe I SHOULD have just gone for the refund. But man, I just wanted to be done with it and get it set up! I was excited for my girls!)


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I've given up with cluttered spaces with the rats. Even if I set things in nice places and have tons of things in there, they are going to redecorate.

I actually am growing to enjoy the pans. I have not used binder clips I just "tucked" the fleece in around the pan and set it back down. So far, no headaches -- I was using puppy pads while waiting for Hobby Lobby to open, and they kept pulling them into their nests.


----------



## Baru (Oct 2, 2013)

Hopefully it stays that way! My girls started chewing at the corners right away, they wont leave them tucked, binder clips be damned! I think I need to find some smaller ones to clip the sides, they keep pulling up the folds and getting under there. Bah! Still definitely better than bedding all over though.

I think all rats are highly skilled interior decorators. Or at least they think so!


----------

